# [9.1-RC2] Problem Installing Xorg (file unavailable)



## MauroEldritch (Feb 21, 2013)

Good day to you all.

I managed to install FreeBSD on my G4 Mac Mini without any trouble. I want to use XFCE as a desktop, installed it many times before on virtuals and old pcs.

Using the same commands, now I can't. I use the following:


```
pkg_add -r xorg
```

But as soon as I send this, I receive the following feedback:


```
Error: Unable to get ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/freebsd/ports/powerpc/packages-9-stable/Latest/xorg.tbz: File unavailable (eg, not found, no access).
```

Tried to browse the URL on another machine and, it doesn't exists really, but it did once (If not, I couldn't have installed it before!)

9-stable nor 8-stable contains anything related to xorg on their "Latest" folder.
I would pass another URL to the pkg_add making export to set an enviroment variable, but even if I do so, I don't know if ANY version of X would be compatible.

Any help?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 21, 2013)

First of all, why are you still on the release candidate? The release has been out for a while.

Second, read the release notes.



> Please note that precompiled third-party packages are not available for 9.1-RELEASE at the time of release. See the Availability section below for further details.


http://www.freebsd.org/releases/9.1R/announce.html

If you want to use packages, use the 9-stable packages.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 21, 2013)

Unfortunately, the xorg package has not been built for PowerPC.  This is probably due to the security problem in November, and the package cluster still being brought back.  Build it from ports.


----------



## MauroEldritch (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. Would please tell me how to use the 9-stable ones?

I knew it was out been some time, but It's the first version I managed to install - don't expect you to remember my case - some time ago-, but we had a really hard time with kernel panics and other stuff before I could set up a version on this G4 - I want to try it and play with it for a while, before moving to a final version (Call this a test enviroment, or so, for me to adapt to the new system step-by-step).

Sorry for the noobish question and thanks for your feedback.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 21, 2013)

Hmm. Yeah, the file doesn't seem to be there. http://pointyhat.freebsd.org doesn't work at the moment, you can usually find the package build reports on there. If anything fails to build it should show up there.


----------



## MauroEldritch (Feb 21, 2013)

wblock: Thanks, Didn't mean to be rude, haven't answered your message before becaus I haven't seen it. I'll try to build from ports.

SirDice: Thanks for your time, I'll try wblock's suggestion and post any results. 

Thanks both for your time and patience.


----------

